# Windows 8 can not installed on Dell Vostro 3550



## deepaksh (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,
I m having issue with windows 8 consumer preview, when i installed windows 8 on Dell vostro 3550 it's display goes off. when registry setting start like percentage but when it reach 65% the display goes off.
I tried 3-4 times but having same issue.
Please guide me how to install & what issue with dell vostro?


----------

